#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Αρτιότητα - Οικοδομησιμότητα - Όροι Δόμησης >  > > >  >  >  Αρτιότητα οικοδομησιμότητα

## wetor

Καλησπερα σε ολους.οικοπεδο τυφλο υφιασταμενο αυτοτελες απο το 1945 εντος ζωνης οικισμου προ του 23.οικοδομειται?

----------

